# Peri menopause and HD



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

As much as I know about human anatomy and physiology or about developmental biology (at the molecular level) it still puzzles me:

My wife as well as myself have always been HD (I'm fortunate to have found my match), however at 53 (still peri menopause) my wife has become more and more XHD... I have heard other women experience this at this time in their life. Biologically, especially in evolution, this hardly makes sense. Last night after a relatively long session and she said she had multiple Os, she wanted to know when my refractory period would be over. Damn. 

So, other women who are in this time in their life (peri menopause or at full menopause) have you switch on the motor? Or has it moved in the other direction? Non-scientific study, just curious.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I have always been HD. Started peri at about 46 and now at 48 have all but done with (touch wood) menopause. Very few symptoms except the obvious stopping of periods, no mood swings, maybe 3 mild hot flushes, a tiny bit of being over emotional but that is it.
My drive is still very high (we have sex daily plus more) but the one big difference is that I now have regular multi's from oral. Is this due to menopause or the fact that at this age I have an amazingly skilled Superman in my life?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

My GYN said the reason why some women become XHD is because the ovaries are slowing down but the pituitary gland hasn't received the message to slow down, so it starts sending out messages that flood the body with extra estrogen to get those eggs popped out.

And once my ovaries rolled over and died my XHD just disappeared almost over night, like within a two week period it just died. However, I'm on HRT and things are getting better!!

But back to you! So you need to get one of these babies... Lelo Insignia Soraya Pleasure Object - Vibrators - Adam & Eve

Keep it charged and use it on her with her and have her use it to show you. 

The Lelo... extraordinary pleasure for the woman who needs more!


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> My GYN said the reason why some women become XHD is because the ovaries are slowing down but the pituitary gland hasn't received the message to slow down, so it starts sending out messages that flood the body with extra estrogen to get those eggs popped out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or I could forgo sleep till then. I kid, thank you for the info. 

Twice last night and she woke me up this morning. It's a good thing I'm taking care of myself, along with protein shakes and vitamins. I think I'm holding my own as a 55 year old


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Ikaika said:


> Or I could forgo sleep till then. I kid, thank you for the info.
> 
> Twice last night and she woke me up this morning. It's a good thing I'm taking care of myself, along with protein shakes and vitamins. I think I'm holding my own as a 55 year old



LOL, well done Ikaika! Ever the Boy Scout who prepares himself to be prepared for his wife!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Ikaika said:


> Or I could forgo sleep till then. I kid, thank you for the info.
> 
> Twice last night and she woke me up this morning. It's a good thing I'm taking care of myself, along with protein shakes and vitamins. I think I'm holding my own as a 55 year old


Keep up the good work.

Mr H is 53 and earlier this year had an ED scare, turns out he has lowish T but still a very high drive. We learnt a lot, he started a different gym routine, made some mods to his already pretty good diet and, well things are even better. Age is a state of mind.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

This woman is one of my sex blogger friends...she's written a few pieces on sex during and after menopause recently...

The Truth About Sex After 50: Grace's Story

Sex After Menopause: Three Women Share Their Good News

More Truth About Sex After Menopause


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> This woman is one of my sex blogger friends...she's written a few pieces on sex during and after menopause recently...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mahalo, very informative. I perused through the articles but need to read more throughly when I get home. Right now, watching my son's football team prepare for their first preseason game on Saturday. Testosterone fills the air.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Ikaika said:


> Mahalo, very informative. I perused through the articles but need to read more throughly when I get home. Right now, watching my son's football team prepare for their first preseason game on Saturday. Testosterone fills the air.


Breathe it in deeply, sounds like you're going to need it to keep up with your wife.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Whew, two times in one night is getting rough 

I got up very quietly this morning to run with my dog. I'm cool with it, I can handle it, I just needed to burn calories another way.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

We are in Costco and my wife picks up a bottle, "you need this". Label read testosterone support.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Go to bed Ikaika, you need your rest!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

God, I can't wait for perimenopause.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> God, I can't wait for perimenopause.


You might be waiting a long, long time Mr Fozzy


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

The existence of this phenomenon is one of the surprises I came across here on TAM.



My wife didn't experience any sort of boost, afaik. I wonder how common such a boost is.



It is not clear to me when and what transitions she went through, and still has ahead of her, hormonally. My confusion in part stems from her having a uterine ablation at about age 43; periods were irregular before and absent after. Now at 52, hot flashes continue to be a problem for her, and her biosimilar HRT seems on again/off again and not monitored and managed as closely as it seems might be optimal (not sure).


----------

